# What goat minerals do you recommend?



## dianneS (May 13, 2010)

I'm looking into better quality minerals for my goats.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 13, 2010)

I use Sweetlix Meatmaker loose mineral.


----------



## jlbpooh (May 13, 2010)

I use Manna goat mineral which is a loose mineral too.


----------



## dianneS (May 14, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with Dynamite specialty products?

You have to buy their products through a distributor (or become a distributor yourself) and they make supplements for humans and animals.  I know a distributor who swears by their products, especially their minerals.  The products are really expensive though!

She gives free choice minerals to her goats in muffin tins so they can choose which minerals they need.  I'm not sure what the muffin tins contain, but each hole has somthing different in it, along with baking soda.


----------



## Roll farms (May 14, 2010)

I use ADM "Goat Power" minerals....Love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 14, 2010)

It is critical that the mineral have copper in it. I would go online and look at the different goat mineral labels.


----------



## glenolam (May 14, 2010)

I don't use anything special, just a goat mineral block from TSC and my goats go nuts over it.  I make sure I don't get the sheep/goat one as it doesn't have copper, but on the lable they show either a sheep/goat or just a goat.

I also provide a protein pail but they don't seem to like it as much as the block


----------



## dianneS (May 14, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I don't use anything special, just a goat mineral block from TSC and my goats go nuts over it.  I make sure I don't get the sheep/goat one as it doesn't have copper, but on the lable they show either a sheep/goat or just a goat.
> 
> I also provide a protein pail but they don't seem to like it as much as the block


I haven't tried the protein pail, I'll have to see what's in it, perhaps I'll try that too.

Do you give the Berry flavored Billy Block from TSC?  That is what I have been using.  My goats like it.  I have a big blond goat with really pale lips that was hitting the billy block pretty hard and she had bright pink lips!  I had no idea what was making her lips pink and was actually worried about her.  Once I figured out where it was coming from, it was pretty funny!  A blond goat with bright pink lipstick, I'll have to get a picture of that next time!


----------



## glenolam (May 14, 2010)

I did give them the purple block, but just as the pail they don't seem to like it as much.  The only thing I can count on them woofing down is the mineral block.

I just received a small mineral block holder from Hoeggers so I have to install it in their barn - the holder fits blocks the size of the purple billy goat blocks, not big salt/mineral blocks like I thought, so I got another purple block to try again as soon as I install the holder.

I also have a salt block in their barn, we get several at a time for our cows, and the goats alway seem to like it so I put one in with them.  They don't take to it often, but do lick on it occasionally.


----------

